# Throwing everything but the kitchen sink at DP/DR and its working. Kind of long and list of things highlighted



## AZ_Wildcats (Jan 5, 2020)

I have been having moderate anxiety issues for about 6 years now. My general living of life wasn't hindered at all but I have been to the emergency room probably 25 times since 2014 whenever I would get heart palpitations/chest pains just to be told its anxiety until I came back 2 months later to make sure my chest twinges and pain werent a heart attack again. I guess this all stems from not taking care of myself as much as I should have been. Eating bad/greasy foods, drinking more, constantly worried about how pozzed society/politics has become, hypochondriac, etc etc. Then everything snapped in March. First I started feeling unbalanced when walking thinking I was having a stroke (CT was normal). Then brain fog/fuzzy head and extreme fatigue started setting in, also crawling sensations in my head. Had to move cross country back with my family because I couldn't cope or function.

Went to a naturopath who says I have slight thyroid, testosterone, and candida issues/digestive. He tells me to eat right, oil of oregano, zinc blah blah blah 2-3 months later I'm still no better really. I spend 2 months basically in bed researching and then the DP/DR sets in from the constant worrying I presume. So come July/August I'm getting to the point of suicidal thoughts. I can't deal with walking in a grocery store and by the time I get to the checkout lady I feel like I want to faint. I can't go to the casino and play poker which I do a lot... its too big, the lighting is too much, visual distortions and slot machines making loud annoying noises...going through a casino was like walking through the gates of hell. Then one time I go play in august basically forcing myself....I'm up 800$ from my initial 500$ buy in and then proceed to lose the entire $1,300 and did not care one bit, when normally I would have been pissed as all hell.

Here are the things I am doing that I had to figure out with immense research that have unequivocally turned me around. Now...I do not know how much or how little each of these things are helping but I think they are all helping. I've gone from having suicidal thoughts in August to being able to play poker everyday the last 2 weeks (played for 9 hours yesterday and trust me being in casinos is MUCH worse than being in grocery stores) and not fearing going into grocery stores at all either. I am getting my emotions back and have a great deal of hope with where things are headed. I was basically at 20% function 4 months ago and today I am at about 80% and my issue right now is more de-realization which I have read can take a few months to really dissipate even after you are feeling and doing better....but the derelization does NOT bug me at all 80% of the time. It has gone from terryfying and not wanting to get out of bed....to just plain unpleasantness that isnt really that noticeable anymore. So I have had MARKED improvement

*APCUPUNCTURE - *I can not stress enough how important I think this is AND how you can tell its working. I went to my first acupuncture appointment at the end of October. I was in the waiting room basically crying. He could tell I was full of stress and all bottled up. He could tell my liver was clogged and spleen wasn't working right. I have gone 30 times since the end of October so basically 3 times a week on average. One week I couldnt go....another week I went everyday and most weeks 3 times a week. Here are the points I have been doing. LR3, SP6, SP10, DU20, Ying Tang, Shenmen, REU 17, KD3, GB34, GB8, GB9, ST36, and PC6. What you need to know about acupuncture that is nearly impossible to find online AND my acupuncturist told me even the schools don't teach or tell them is (which is really F-ing odd).......when the acupuncturist takes out the needles and there is blood that needs to be wiped off THAT IS A VERY GOOD THING. It means there was stagnant blood not allowing blood and energy to flow through your body unimpeded. If you type in acupuncture and blood online it simply says its a side effect, and I'm sure some people don't do acupuncture for fear of blood coming out and thinking that is bad. NO...IT IS GOOD. I had blood coming out of my spleen point everyday until this past week. It took 3 weeks of doing acupuncture for blood to start coming out of my liver point. Gallbladder 8 which is a brain and gallbladder point above your ear was bleeding everyday and afterwards I kept feeling twinges at that point. My acupuncturist never told me but when it happened hes like "Ahhhh I have been waiting for blood to come out of your liver point." I had blood coming out of my emotional points (third eye) and another ear point for weeks almost everyday. I went on thursday to acupuncture and I only had 1 point with blood coming out of it still and that was one of the emotional points. So all the heat in my body has been mostly cleared now. So I have no doubt that a piece of the puzzle is needing acupuncture....and when you go and blood needs to be wiped off at these points that is huge clue that your body is out of balance. I was going to acupuncture sessions excited and hoping blood would come out, because that meant my body was healing and getting back into proper balance. Some people are brainwashed and think acupuncture is a placebo or that it isn't "sCiEnTiFiCaLly bAcKeD." Listen....this shit has been around for millennia...just because western medicine didnt come up with it doesnt mean it doesnt work. Or because western medicine didnt invent it means it doesnt work. Western medicine is a scam that cures absolutely nothing.

*CRANIAL OSTEOPATHY - *This part is funny because my naturopath is actually very brilliant and his #1 specialty is cranial osteopathy. And initially I told him I have tension in my head but it wasn't until 3-4 months later I brought up the tension. crawling sensations in my head again that he started working on it. Your skull is made up of multiple bones and when these bones get out of alignment it your blood and cerebral fluid (I think) can't flow properly and this actually causes anxiety, stress, digestive AND hormonal issues. So he started working on my head and I shit you not....after 3-4 minutes of re-negotating the bones at the top of my skull the tension and crawling sensations went away immediately. So there are a lot of people out there with anxiety and stress and it could actually all be related to the bones in your skull being misaligned.

*ADRENAL FATIGUE - *My naturopath didnt tell me to take an adrenal fatigue supplement. Which is ridiculous to me because he actually gave my mom an adrenal fatigue supplement for her issues and it worked amazingly for what she is dealing with. As I am sure some of you know DP/DR is adrenal, cortisol, adrenaline related. After taking a good adrenal supplement the one I use is Adrenal Recharge by Triune....I started noticing a dissipation in my de-realization. I am taking about 6 a day spread out throughout the day. To be fair to my naturopath though, I dont think he really understood what DP/DR was, so he wouldnt understand that there is a very good chance it is adrenal related.

*SF-722 (undecylenic acid) by Thorne Research - *This one is a little gem for candida and it is well hidden. Every supplement out there has countless multiple companies selling it. I have only found Thorne selling this. https://www.amazon.com/Thorne-Research-Formula-Undecylenic-Gastrointestinal/dp/B000FGXMWC. Here is the link to the amazon page. 400 reviews and nearly 5 star bolded. Anxiety/stress and DP/DR can and usually are candida related. Problem is....diet alone will not fix this. I read about people online whove been dealing with candida for 10 years eating all the right shit. In WW2 when soldiers got fungus the US govt supplied them with undecylenic acid. 30 pills a day BUT DO NOT take this much...in fact on the bottle it says take 15....5 at a time 3 times a day, and this is too much too. Even some reviwers say this is irresponisble to tell people to take 15 right off the bat because of bad herx reactions you can experience. So if you do get this....start of slow! 1 a day for a couple days...then 2 a day for a couple days...and work your way up to 6-8 - 10-15 a day.

*SOMATIC EXPERIENCING/TREMORING/TRAUMA RELEASE EXERCISES* - Peter Levine developed a new type of therapy called Somatic Experiencing which has been amazingly helpful in people with PTSD/anxiety/stress. I haven't done this yet but I have done some of the TRE exercises which are definitely doing something. Kathy or Katy Kain is going around the country teaching therapists how to do this new therapy. I'm not going to nail this down exactly when explaining it but I will provide a few links as well. Basically its a top down approach to releasing stress/trauma instead of a bottom up with straight talk. Talk is important but it needs to be done AFTER the stress has been released (I THINK) The basic premise of Levine's research is that when a wild animal gets attacked or takes on a bunch of stress getting away from a predator or whatever they shake/tremor the stress out of their body and have no lasting effects from the traumatic experience. Unlike humans who are conditioned to keep it in or not tremor to get rid of that stress which ends up mounting and causing all sorts of issues. So basically all those yoga studios out there should really be studios for trauma release exercises and tremoring studios instead. Some of the comments from trauma release exercising videos on youtube are pretty extraordinary in what it is doing TO and FOR their bodies and mind. The reason I came across this is I came across a comment on a video about somatic experiencing and DP/DR...and you could tell the woman was ecstatic that she found somatic experiencing and was posting multiple detailed comments about how it saved her, so I figured she has been through all the bullshit many of us have been through without any success. I think there are a couple different forms of this therapy too....one being touch/talk therapy. But what I do know is I've had a couple instances where I actually forced myself to cry. I would be with my mom and I would hold her hand and just start telling her things. What she meant to me....how much I love her....and how I want her to know that I know it seems like I never appreciated the things you did for me but i do. Now...I would be crying pretty hard which is a good release but what I noticed is I couldn't yet REALLY get that last ball of stress out of me....I would be trying to cry even deeper then I already was and I could feel it wanted to come out but i couldnt 100% bawl my eyes out and release all that stored stress. Even so though...I felt immeasurably better after crying and getting rid of all this phlegm and toxins in my body...but I need more of it I think and I think this is where somatic experiencing will probably get me over the last hurdle.

Here are some links -











These first two are Peter Levine and the polar bear being shot and then tremoring






And hear are some trauma release exercises where your body literally involuntarily tremors...its pretty trip tbh.

*PHOSPHADITDYL SERINE (SPELLING?) - *This is just something im taking. Read it helps. I do not know how much it is helping but I'm thinking it is helping.

*COCONUT WATER AND RAW A2 UNPASTEURIZED MILK* - Been drinking this for a few weeks and my digestion started getting a lot better. Make sure it doesnt have added sugars. I drink the brand Zico. I'm sick and tired of the propaganda government controlled studies/FDA saying something as pure, clean, and basically godlike, like coconut water is basically no different than F-ing Gatorade or that gatorade is better than coconut water, and that it might not even be healthy to drink coconut water. Give me a F-ing break. If anyone believes that they must have their head up their you know what. Coconut water has tons of minerals and vitamins which really help your brain. And I am sure this is indrectly helping my DP/DR

I haven't had the raw milk in a few months but that was REALLY helping my thyroid issues and it actually got rid of all my sisters allergies. Problem is it was helping and but also making me feel unbalanced at the same time. Reason this was happening I found out is....after I realized I was having spleen issues at my acupuncturist....i researched that if you have spleen issues then you shouldnt be eating or drinking raw cold foods/drinks. So I am going to be re-introducing the raw milk soon, now that my spleen issues are mostly clear...but I don't think this will have any immeasurable benefit to my DP/DR, but maybe indirectly it will by helping increase the healing of my digestion and other bodily functions. Fun fact...raw milk is the ONLY food that you can exclusively live on...and you will not only survive but you will thrive. The Mayo clinic in the early 20th century was curing very disease under the sun simply putting people on a 30-90 day raw milk fast. Look it up it is interesting. This is why our govt highly restricts and even bans raw milk...because they know how benefical it is.

"If people let the government decide what foods they eat and what medicines they take, their bodies will soon be in as sorry a state as are the souls of those who live under tyranny." - Thomas Jefferson.

*CATALASE AND L- GLUTATHIONE - *If you look up on google "Suzy Cohen thyroid catalase" You will find that she figured out the solution to thyroid disorders which might be causing your anxiety/stress and DP/DR. Basically allopathic and even naturopathic medicine give you medicine or supplements or hormones from pigs...which might bring your thyroid levels back into balance but doesnt make you feel better, or even worse in some cases with side effects. Or even if you feel well......your thyroid is still being attacked. And it is being attacked by your body not breaking down hydrogen peroxide that your body makes every single second of the day which is attacking your thyroid. Because your body is not creating enough catalase and or l glutathione to break down that hydrogen peroxide into air and water. So her supplement which I have been taking for a couple months (which is patent pending) and is expensive......the catalase and l-glutathione gives itself up to the hydrogen peroxide which is attacking your thyroid ( I think). That is the gist of it...i dont know all the scientific terminology but just read what she has to say.

*Ok....well that is the gist of it. I just wanted to offer up what I have done, and starting to do like the tremor exercises and somatic experiencing. I was near the end of my rope not even 4 months ago and today I am immeasurably better. *


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

I don't like how you talk about people who think acupuncture is a placebo. I tend to think it is one, and I don't mean this as an aggression towards you personally.


----------



## AZ_Wildcats (Jan 5, 2020)

Trith said:


> I don't like how you talk about people who think acupuncture is a placebo. I tend to think it is one, and I don't mean this as an aggression towards you personally.


It really doesn't matter what you like or don't like and I am not saying that in a disparaging way. There are lots of people out there suffering right now with DP/DR and other ailments/pain etc who do not even consider acupuncture because they read comments from people all over the internet saying its a placebo because they read some fraud government/FDA backed medical study saying it's a placebo, and then these soibois think they are intellectually superior when it comes to knowing what may heal or not because mUh GoVeRnMeNt sponsored studies said so. I would bet good money that a large portion of people looking down at acupuncture online are govt/FDA trolls trying to get people to not consider doing acupuncture, and believe me that propaganda works in deterring people from doing something like acupuncture. And when you add the cost of doing acupuncture on top of it it is very easy for someone to say I'm not going to do this. I would not be suggesting this if I didnt think it was a vital part of me doing better because of the cost of doing this. And you must realize that it takes time. I probably wasnt starting to turn the corner until my 20th session. But there were times on my 3rd or 5th of 6th session where I left acupuncture and I felt ALMOST normal immediately...but then a I slumped back down to my baseline DP/DR and fatigue 2 or 3 hours later.

As far as me being almost certain it isn't a placebo is the simple fact that I am getting close to 20 needles inserted in me, and some points were bleeding almost every time I went, while others would bleed every so often, and some points haven't bled at all. If it were a placebo and not working then either all the points would be bleeding or none of the points would be bleeding. This is just basic logic. Again...there is basically NO INFO available saying that BLEEDING IS A SIGN OF PROGRESS in your body getting rid of heat and bringing your body back into balance. You have to dig super deep and find this info on obscure chinese articles or blog posts. And like I said...my acupuncturist even said that the actual institutions teaching acupuncture in America do not even tell them that blood coming out is a sign of progress, so there clearly seems to be some underhanded f***ery going on even with the institutions that are allowed to teach acupuncture which are undoubtedly (((licensed))) to teach it by our govt.

Go google side effects of acupuncture and one of them will be minor bleeding when that is actually what you want! So julie decides to give acupuncture a go and there is blood that needs to be blotted with a napkin after her treatment and then she thinks that is a bad thing and doesnt go back...and then goes back into the comforting arms of the medical industrial complex and their poisonous pain pills.

There are acupuncture places in every town and city nationwide and been used for thousands of years. If this method wasn't working these places wouldnt be there and it wouldnt have been around as long as it has.... and the root issue of DP/DR is anxiety...and getting your nervous system out of flight or fight mode. The entire point of acpunncture is to let your parasymphatic nervous system to take over...and this is exactly what DP/DR people are trying to achieve.


----------



## AZ_Wildcats (Jan 5, 2020)

Trith said:


> I don't like how you talk about people who think acupuncture is a placebo. I tend to think it is one, and I don't mean this as an aggression towards you personally.


Also to add to this... think of all the celebrities that do acupuncture. Jennifer Anniston, Gwenyth Paltrow, Kim Kardashian and many more. I beieve it was Jim Carrey who said he cured his mental health issues with acupuncture. I don't know if you are a sports fan but about 5-6 yers ago I believe is when it was Kobe Bryant had an achilles or some injury like that and I think the standard time to get back on the court for whatever injury he had was a full year of rehabilitation....and I believe....and remember at the time that he ended up coming back at like the 6 month mark or something like that. Turns out....he was doing acupuncture as well which nobody at least at the time was really using to get back to full form quicker.

These in the know people with unlimited money are doing acupuncture for a reason. And if you can afford acupuncture, but at the same time could easily be needing that money for something else, then its easy to just not do it or stop after 2 or 3 treatments when you are not feeling much of a difference. My acupuncturist tells me flat out he has lots of people who come in 2-3 times and then never come back....when sometimes it takes 2-3 months to right the body and then once your body is more balanced you can taper down to once or twice a week.


----------



## AZ_Wildcats (Jan 5, 2020)

I also forgot one other thing that I use everyday that I think is helping a decent mount.

*MACA ROOT POWDER -*

This is a very good supplement for your endocrine system to function well. Some say that it boosts testosterone, but it only boosts it indirectly by helping your ther bodily functions function properly enabling your body to produce more testosterone. And as many of you know testosterone can be an issue of DP/DR


----------

